# Overcoming SAD via exposure therapy: Meetup SAD support Group



## meye (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all! I am newly married and have been in Singapore for about 6 months. I am also a US permanent resident and will be moving back at the end of this year. When I move back, I will have to adjust to a new unfamiliar environment. My husband is extroverted and I also want to be able to socialize with his friends and co-workers. 

Before moving back I'm trying to become comfortable being around large groups of people. Hopefully, climbing the fear ladder gradually and accomplishing self-exposure goals step-by-step will give me the confidence I need to face social situations. 

So far, I have come mid-way to accomplish my goals. I have started practicing CBT and keeping a diary of fears and coping sentences. Moreover, I started a SAD group on meetup.com that exposes me to large groups of people who may or may not have SAD. It has helped me tremendously.

Hope posting this thread will keep me going and to face new challenges.


----------



## meye (Sep 20, 2012)

*Goal setting for exposure therapy: Meetup SAD support Group*

Goal:

Overcome anxiety and socialize with large group of people over dinner or lunch. 
To be more specific- Move back to US and meet and socialize with my hubby's neighbors and co-workers (in the US). Join and socialize with OH meetup groups and make friends in new city.

Step 1
Practice one-on-one :-
- Visit gyms: make eye contact, smile and ask about membership (30 mins) (2 so far...In progress)
- Go to neighborhood Chinese New Yr. potluck with hubby, smile and make eye contact (without really socializing). (Done)
- Get manicure and make small talk (Done)

Step 2
Start a meetup group on meetup.com and interact with SAD members regularly (once or twice a week). 1-2 hrs. (Done 8-9 meetups so far...In progress)

Step 3
Go to other meetup groups with help from fellow SAD group members. Smile, listen, answer questions in brief, ask a few questions. 1-2 hrs. Repeat. (To Do)

Step 4
Have lunch or dinner one-on-one with women who don't have SAD and are unaware that I have SAD. (TO DO).

Step 5
Go to a big meetup where minimal interaction is required. 
Example- Find and attend events via local libraries that may not require much socialization (meditation, yoga, crafts learning class etc). (One meditation meetup so far...In progress). Repeat. (TO DO)

Step 6
Go to a mid-size meetup (6-7) for lunch or dinner with non- SAD members (TO DO).

Step 7
Go to large social gathering on meetup (10+) for lunch or dinner. (TO DO)
& Accomplish goal!!!


----------



## meye (Sep 20, 2012)

So now I'm visiting my parents and also staying a few days with in-laws in my home country. My anxiety is not as high as I had expected despite the huge social pressure.

The first day I admit i took a .75 dosage of Xanax to feel calm. The next day however I made effort to make conversation with my father in law, had lunch with my husband's parents. Also, greeted one of my hubby's friends who came over to drop something off for 5 mins. Prior to this I had met and interacted with my in-laws (at least 10 times) and husband's friends (4-5 times) with small dosage of Xanax.

Last night I went to dinner with my parents. It's a public holiday and the restaurant was pretty crowded. Felt very anxious but managed to fight the urge to pop Xanax. Phew!

Thrilled to find that I have come to accept my anxiety and am finding the courage to do simple things without meds at least in situations that are not high anxiety provoking .


----------

